# Incra i-box for sale



## JonHitThingWithRock (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello everyone, I bought an i-box around a year ago, used it some, but ended up getting an Incra ts/ls supersystem with router table, and now I do all my box joints on that so I no longer need the i-box, it's in very good condition, includes all the original manuals, as well as the dvd. I did take it apart to put back in its original box, the hand screw clamp is pictured but not included (they're about $10-$20 at you local Ace Hardware). I'm asking $110 "free" shipping, anyone interested?

Jon


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Great price, good luck with your sale.


----------



## JonHitThingWithRock (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks


----------



## JonHitThingWithRock (Sep 7, 2013)

bump


----------



## Brew1089 (Apr 30, 2015)

> bump
> 
> - JonHitThingWithRock





> Great price, good luck with your sale.
> 
> - NiteWalker





> Great price, good luck with your sale.
> 
> - NiteWalker





> Hello everyone, I bought an i-box around a year ago, used it some, but ended up getting an Incra ts/ls supersystem with router table, and now I do all my box joints on that so I no longer need the i-box, it s in very good condition, includes all the original manuals, as well as the dvd. I did take it apart to put back in its original box, the hand screw clamp is pictured but not included (they re about $10-$20 at you local Ace Hardware). I m asking $110 "free" shipping, anyone interested?
> 
> Jon
> 
> ...





> Hello everyone, I bought an i-box around a year ago, used it some, but ended up getting an Incra ts/ls supersystem with router table, and now I do all my box joints on that so I no longer need the i-box, it s in very good condition, includes all the original manuals, as well as the dvd. I did take it apart to put back in its original box, the hand screw clamp is pictured but not included (they re about $10-$20 at you local Ace Hardware). I m asking $110 "free" shipping, anyone interested?
> 
> Jon
> 
> ...





> Hello everyone, I bought an i-box around a year ago, used it some, but ended up getting an Incra ts/ls supersystem with router table, and now I do all my box joints on that so I no longer need the i-box, it s in very good condition, includes all the original manuals, as well as the dvd. I did take it apart to put back in its original box, the hand screw clamp is pictured but not included (they re about $10-$20 at you local Ace Hardware). I m asking $110 "free" shipping, anyone interested?
> 
> Jon
> 
> ...


----------



## Brew1089 (Apr 30, 2015)

> bump
> 
> - JonHitThingWithRock
> 
> ...


----------



## Brew1089 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm interested. What is it up to now.


----------



## JonHitThingWithRock (Sep 7, 2013)

this sold a long time ago, i have no idea why it's being bumped


----------

